# Incorrect readings with HD4670



## x3sphere (Sep 17, 2008)

I tested my Sapphire HD4670 with GPU-Z and it is not able to read the fan RPM speed. Also, the shaderclock is wrong (349 c , obviously its not running that hot).


----------

